# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ավելացված Արժեքի Հարկ` ԱԱՀ:

## ministr

Ինձ մոտ միշտ մութ է մնացել այս հարկատեսակը: Մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսագետ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ որևէ տրամաբանական բացատրություն պետք է լինի` հասանելի հասարակ մահկանացուներին:

Ուրեմն առաջին հարցը, եթե մուծվում է եկամտահարկ, էլ սրա իմաստը որն է?
Երկրորդ, որտեղ է գրված, որ այս հարկը պետք է մուծի գնորդը և ոչ ձեռնարկատերը?
Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ ես պետք է մուծեմ այն գումարի համար, որն ավելացրել է վաճառողը ապրանքի գնի վրա? Ինչու ես պետք է մուծեմ? Ոնց ավելացրելա թող տենց էլ մուծի:

----------

Adriano (26.01.2010), CactuSoul (26.01.2010), Gayl (26.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Ձայնալար (26.01.2010), Շինարար (26.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

Մոռացա նշել.

Երրորդ, էդ 20%-ը ընդհանրապես որտեղից է վերցված? Ու ինչու է ավելանում ապրանքի ընդհանուր արժեքի վրա, և ոչ ավելացված մասի վրա?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մոռացա նշել.
> 
> Երրորդ, էդ 20%-ը ընդհանրապես որտեղից է վերցված? Ու ինչու է ավելանում ապրանքի ընդհանուր արժեքի վրա, և ոչ ավելացված մասի վրա?


Էս հարցիդ սկի իրանք՝ օրենքը գրողները չեն կարող պատասխանել:
,,Օդից վերցված թիվ է,, նման պատասխան եմ ստացել հարկային ծառայության աշխատողից ու դասախոսից:

----------

ministr (26.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ի դեպ կա նաև 16.66% դրույքաչափ: 
Արդեն 20% հարկված նույն ապրանքը մեկ անգամ ևս հարկվում է  16.66%: 

Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

ministr (26.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եթե մուծվում է եկամտահարկ, էլ սրա իմաստը որն է?


Եկամտահարկն ու ԱԱՀ տարբեր հարկեր են, ու տարբեր հարկվող օբյեկտներ ունեն, նշանակումա տարբեր էլ իմաստ ունեն: 
Եկամտահարկ մուծում են ֆիզիկական անձինք ՀՀ տարածքում իրենց ցանկացած եկամուտից:
ԱԱՀ մուծում են ՀՀ տարածք ապրանքների ներմուծման, ՀՀ տարածքում դրանց արտադրության ու շրջանառության, նաև ծառայությունների մատուցման բոլոր փուլերում: Վճարում են ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք, իրավաբանական անձի կարգավիճակ չունեցող ձեռնարկությունները:
Երևի տարբերությունն երևաց: 




> Երկրորդ, որտեղ է գրված, որ այս հարկը պետք է մուծի գնորդը և ոչ ձեռնարկատերը?Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ ես պետք է մուծեմ այն գումարի համար, որն ավելացրել է վաճառողը ապրանքի գնի վրա? Ինչու ես պետք է մուծեմ? Ոնց ավելացրելա թող տենց էլ մուծի:


Ոչ մի տեղ գրված չի, ու այդ նույն ձեռնարկատերն էլ իր հերթին է մուծում ԱԱՀ: Ուղղակի մեր հանրապետությունում ամբողջ հարկային համակարգը շիլա-փլավ է, մի օրենքը հակասում է մյուսին, արդեն հարկված օբյեկտը երկրորդ անգամ է հարկվում :Wacko:

----------

ministr (26.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Էս հարցիդ սկի իրանք՝ օրենքը գրողները չեն կարող պատասխանել:
> ,,Օդից վերցված թիվ է,, նման պատասխան եմ ստացել հարկային ծառայության աշխատողից ու դասախոսից:


Ասյա ջան, լավ թիվը հլա մի կողմ, իսկ ինչիա հաշվարկվում ամբողջ արժեքից? Ասենք մինչև էդ ապրանքը եկել հասելա Հայաստան, վրան հազար ու մի ԱԱՀեր են ավելացել չէ? Ինչի եմ վճարում մի քանի ԱԱՀ-ների գումարի ԱԱՀ-ն, դեռ մնացածը չեմ ասում...

----------

Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Եկամտահարկն ու ԱԱՀ տարբեր հարկեր են, ու տարբեր հարկվող օբյեկտներ ունեն, նշանակումա տարբեր էլ իմաստ ունեն: 
> Եկամտահարկ մուծում են ֆիզիկական անձինք ՀՀ տարածքում իրենց ցանկացած եկամուտից:
> ԱԱՀ մուծում են ՀՀ տարածք ապրանքների ներմուծման, ՀՀ տարածքում դրանց արտադրության ու շրջանառության, նաև ծառայությունների մատուցման բոլոր փուլերում: Վճարում են ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք, իրավաբանական անձի կարգավիճակ չունեցող ձեռնարկությունները:
> Երևի տարբերությունն երևաց:


Ինչքան հասկացա,ԱԱՀ-ն գանձվումա միայն մատուցված ծառայությունների, ծախած ապրանքի դիմաց.. բայց օրինակ աշխատավարձից չի գանձվում: Բայց էդ դեպքում ինչի չի էդ ամեն ինչը գրվում նույն եկամտահարկի տակ?
Ապրանք եմ բերում, վրան գումար եմ ավելացնում, ծախում եմ ստանում եմ եկամուտ, դրանից մուծում եմ հարկ` եկամտահարկ: Լրիվ պարզա ու հասկանալի: Բա ԱԱՀ-ն ովա?
Իրավաբանական անձը եկամտահարկ չի մուծում?




> Ոչ մի տեղ գրված չի, ու այդ նույն ձեռնարկատերն էլ իր հերթին է մուծում ԱԱՀ: Ուղղակի մեր հանրապետությունում ամբողջ հարկային համակարգը շիլա-փլավ է, մի օրենքը հակասում է մյուսին, արդեն հարկված օբյեկտը երկրորդ անգամ է հարկվում


Ես մեռա օրենքը քրքրելով, չեմ գտել մի կետ, որտեղ գրված լինի, որ գնորդը պետք է վճարի ԱԱՀ:
Միայն մեր հանրապետությունում չի տենց: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում , Կանադայում խանութում գրում եմ ապրանքի իրական գինը, հետո երբ մոտենում ես մուծելու վրան ավելացնում են էդ ԱԱՀ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ում մոտ 8%, Կանադայում մոտ 13%` իհարկե կախված նահանգներից:
 Հիմա ինչ, եթե օրենքում նման բան չկա, որ ես պարտավոր եմ իմ գնած ապրանքի դիմաց ԱԱՀ վճարել, ապա կարող եմ դատի տալ և ետ պահանջել փողերս?
Սենց բան ովա տեսել, չգրված հարկ մուծես.. էն էլ 20%:

----------

Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ի դեպ կա նաև 16.66% դրույքաչափ: 
> Արդեն 20% հարկված նույն ապրանքը մեկ անգամ ևս հարկվում է  16.66%: 
> 
> Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:


16.66? Էդ ով էր? Ովա մուծում?

----------


## davidus

> Ի դեպ կա նաև 16.66% դրույքաչափ: 
> Արդեն 20% հարկված նույն ապրանքը մեկ անգամ ևս հարկվում է  16.66%: 
> 
> Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:


չէ, շեֆ, տենց բան չկա..... եթե ուզում ես հաշվես ապրանքի գինը+ԱԱՀ, ապա ապրանքի գնին ավելացնում ես դրա 20%-ը: Օր.` 100+20=120:
Բայց եթե ուզում ես հաշվել ապրանքի գինը առանց ինքնարժեքի, ապա ապրանքի գնից [որի մեջ նախապես արդեն ներառված է ԱԱՀ-ը] հանում ես դրա 16.67%-ը... ստացվում է 120-20.004~~100

էս ա ամբողջ պատմությունը.... 20 տոկոսը ԱԱՀ-ի հաշվարկման համար է կիրառվում, իսկ 16.67-ը ապրանքի գինը առանց ԱԱՀ-ի հաշվելու համար:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ասյա ջան, լավ թիվը հլա մի կողմ, իսկ ինչիա հաշվարկվում ամբողջ արժեքից? Ասենք մինչև էդ ապրանքը եկել հասելա Հայաստան, վրան հազար ու մի ԱԱՀեր են ավելացել չէ? Ինչի եմ վճարում մի քանի ԱԱՀ-ների գումարի ԱԱՀ-ն, դեռ մնացածը չեմ ասում...


Ասյան էլ չգիտի, 6 տարի հարցրել եմ, ու պատասխան չկա մասնագետներից:
Մեր հարկային համակարգը ձևավորվեց 90-ականներին: Ինչ-որ հանձնաժողովի նման մի քանի հոգի, որ գործից հասկացել են, հավաքել են ու պահանջ է եղել հարկային համակարգ ձևավորել: Նրանց դեմ պահանջ է դրված եղել լցնել բյուջեն: Մարդիկ էլ լցրին, ու շարունակում են մինչև հիմա ժողովրդի արյունը քամել: Վերցրել են  առաջատար պետություններից օրենքը ու սկսել դրա վրա կառուցել մեր համակարգը ու հաշվի չեն առել, որ մենք նոր ձևավորվող պետություն ենք, իսկ այն որից վերցրել են արդեն տարիների փորձ ունի, ու իրանք չեն կարող քայլել զարգացած պետությունների հետ հավասար: Հիմա արդյունքը երևում է: Բոլորը դեմ են, բոլորը բողոքում են, բայց մուծում են:
Իրենք էլ չեն կարող ասել ինչի են այդպես անում: Որտեղից են վերցրել այդ թվերը, կամ մնացածը: Մեջներից մեկի մտքով անցելա, որ ապրանքը պիտի մի անգամ սահմանի վրա հարկվի, մի անգամ էլ խանութում, ու վերջնական հարկվողը սպառողը պիտի լինի, ու տենց էլ արել են: Ամիսը մեկ օրենքի փոփոխություն են ներկայացնում, իբր թե փորձում են վիճակը բարելավեն, բայց ավելի են ամեն ինչ խառնում: 
Պիտի հարկվեն բոլորը, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Սպառողներին էլ բաժին է հասել ապրանքների ձեռք բերման համար 20%-ը:
Սխալ հարկային համակարգ ունենք, մեր պետությանը համապատասխան չի, դրա համար էլ սենցա վիճակը:

----------


## davidus

Առավել մանրամասն`
http://www.laws.am/DocumentView.aspx?DocID=44802

իմ իմանալով ՀՀ-ում ամենաբարձր տոկոսադրույքներից է աշխարհում.... 7-10 տոկոսը նորմալ ա, շատ չի... բայց 20 տոկոս. էդ արդեն չափից դուրս շատ ա......

եթե հետաքրքիր լինի, ասեք, մի բան կպատմեմ պետության կողմից անհիմն հարստացման վերաբերյալ... [կապված մաքսային համակարգի հետ]

----------

Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչքան հասկացա,ԱԱՀ-ն գանձվումա միայն մատուցված ծառայությունների, ծախած ապրանքի դիմաց.. բայց օրինակ աշխատավարձից չի գանձվում: Բայց էդ դեպքում ինչի չի էդ ամեն ինչը գրվում նույն եկամտահարկի տակ?


Իրավաբանական անձը շահութահարկ է վճարում, ոչ թե եկամտահարկ:
Ֆիզիկական անձի ստացած աշխատավարձը եկամուտ է ու հարկվում է եկամտահարկով: Տարբեր են սրանք:




> Ապրանք եմ բերում, վրան գումար եմ ավելացնում, ծախում եմ ստանում եմ եկամուտ, դրանից մուծում եմ հարկ` եկամտահարկ: Լրիվ պարզա ու հասկանալի: Բա ԱԱՀ-ն ովա?
> Իրավաբանական անձը եկամտահարկ չի մուծում?


Ապրանքը բերելու համար առանձին ես հարկ մուծում` ԱԱՀ /չհաշված սահմանի վրա մաքսայինի տուրքերը/, շահույթ ստանալու համար առանձին ու ուրիշ հարկ ես մուծում` շահութահարկ:





> Ես մեռա օրենքը քրքրելով, չեմ գտել մի կետ, որտեղ գրված լինի, որ գնորդը պետք է վճարի ԱԱՀ:
> Միայն մեր հանրապետությունում չի տենց: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում , Կանադայում խանութում գրում եմ ապրանքի իրական գինը, հետո երբ մոտենում ես մուծելու վրան ավելացնում են էդ ԱԱՀ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ում մոտ 8%, Կանադայում մոտ 13%` իհարկե կախված նահանգներից:


Օրենքի մեջ նման բան գրած չի, ու չի էլ լինի, իզուր մի քրքրի:
ԱԱՀ-ը հենց ապրանքի գնի մեջա մտնում, առանձին չեն հաշվում: Դուք որ խանութից ինչ որ ապրանք եք ձեռք բերում, արդեն ԱԱՀ դրա գնի մեջ մտածա:




> Հիմա ինչ, եթե օրենքում նման բան չկա, որ ես պարտավոր եմ իմ գնած ապրանքի դիմաց ԱԱՀ վճարել, ապա կարող եմ դատի տալ և ետ պահանջել փողերս?
> Սենց բան ովա տեսել, չգրված հարկ մուծես.. էն էլ 20%:


Դատի տալը չի օգնի, համ էլ իրանք կարող են հիմնավորել իրենց չգրված օրենքները, իսկ մենք չենք կարող:

----------


## ministr

Քո գրածները հա է հետաքրքիր են, գրի տեսնենք ինչ կա  :Smile: 

Էդ օրենքը լավ էլ մեջբերեցիր.. ինձ որևէ մեկը կարող է ցույց տալ այն կետը, ըստ որի գնորդը պետք է վճարի ԱԱՀ?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> չէ, շեֆ, տենց բան չկա..... եթե ուզում ես հաշվես ապրանքի գինը+ԱԱՀ, ապա ապրանքի գնին ավելացնում ես դրա 20%-ը: Օր.` 100+20=120:
> Բայց եթե ուզում ես հաշվել ապրանքի գինը առանց ինքնարժեքի, ապա ապրանքի գնից [որի մեջ նախապես արդեն ներառված է ԱԱՀ-ը] հանում ես դրա 16.67%-ը... ստացվում է 120-20.004~~100
> 
> էս ա ամբողջ պատմությունը.... 20 տոկոսը ԱԱՀ-ի հաշվարկման համար է կիրառվում, իսկ 16.67-ը ապրանքի գինը առանց ԱԱՀ-ի հաշվելու համար:


Դավ դրսից բերած ապրանքի համար բերողը 20% վճարում է, արդեն ներսում վաճառելուց 16.67% են ավելացնում ապրանքի գնին: Եղավ որ նույն ապրանքը 2 անգամ հարկվեց:

----------


## My World My Space

Ինչքան գիտեմ ԱԱՀ-ի տրամաբանությունը հետևյալն է / նորմալ երկրներում/ իմ կազմակերպությունը քո կազմակերպությունից գնում է ապրանք կամ ծառայություն 100 միավորի, քեզ վճարում է 120 միավոր, դու 20 միավորը տալիս ես պետությանը, իմ կազմակերպությունը ևս որոշակի ապրանքներ է վաճառում ասենք 200 միավորի գումարած 20 տոկոս /40 միավոր/ ես նույնպես այն մուծել եմ պետությանը։
Եռամսյակի վերջում  հաշվարկվում է պետությանը վճարված և այլ կազմակեռրպություններին վճարված ԱԱՀ-ների տարբերությունը։ Ընդ որում բացասական տարբերությունը պետությունը ետ է վերադարձնում` տվյալ օրինակով 20 միավոր։

Էս հարկատեսակի տրամաբանությունն  էն ա, որ պետություն ձեռքում 3 ամիս առաջ լինում են գումարներ, նախքան հարկերի վճարումը։

Բայց հայաստանում նման հաշվարկ կատարվում ա միայն ներմուծողների համար........    դե այսինքն իշխանության համար։

----------


## davidus

> Քո գրածները հա է հետաքրքիր են, գրի տեսնենք ինչ կա 
> 
> Էդ օրենքը լավ էլ մեջբերեցիր.. ինձ որևէ մեկը կարող է ցույց տալ այն կետը, ըստ որի գնորդը պետք է վճարի ԱԱՀ?


*Հոդված 1*. Ավելացված արժեքի հարկը (այսուհետ` ԱԱՀ) անուղղակի հարկ է, որը սույն օրենքի համաձայն *վճարվում (գանձվում) է* պետական բյուջե` ապրանքների ներմուծման, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում դրանց արտադրության ու շրջանառության, ինչպես նաև ծառայությունների մատուցման բոլոր փուլերում:

----------


## ministr

> Օրենքի մեջ նման բան գրած չի, ու չի էլ լինի, իզուր մի քրքրի:
> ԱԱՀ-ը հենց ապրանքի գնի մեջա մտնում, առանձին չեն հաշվում: Դուք որ խանութից ինչ որ ապրանք եք ձեռք բերում, արդեն ԱԱՀ դրա գնի մեջ մտածա:


Հա մեզ մոտ առանձին չեն հաշվարկում ի տարբերություն նշածս երկրների:
Դե ես էլ հենց դա եմ էլի հարցնում: Ինչի պետքա վճարեմ էդ անտեր հարկը:

----------


## ministr

> *Հոդված 1*. Ավելացված արժեքի հարկը (այսուհետ` ԱԱՀ) անուղղակի հարկ է, որը սույն օրենքի համաձայն *վճարվում (գանձվում) է* պետական բյուջե` ապրանքների ներմուծման, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում դրանց արտադրության ու շրջանառության, ինչպես նաև ծառայությունների մատուցման բոլոր փուլերում:


Ճիշտա, բայց մի հատ նայի, թե ովքեր են ճանաչվում որպես ԱԱՀ վճարող: Գնորդը թե չէ ոչ ծառայությունա մատուցում, աչ արտադրումա ոչ բան...

----------


## My World My Space

> *Ինչքան գիտեմ ԱԱՀ-ի տրամաբանությունը հետևյալն է / նորմալ երկրներում/ իմ կազմակերպությունը քո կազմակերպությունից գնում է ապրանք կամ ծառայություն 100 միավորի, քեզ վճարում է 120 միավոր, դու 20 միավորը տալիս ես պետությանը, իմ կազմակերպությունը ևս որոշակի ապրանքներ է վաճառում ասենք 200 միավորի գումարած 20 տոկոս /40 միավոր/ ես նույնպես այն մուծել եմ պետությանը։
> Եռամսյակի վերջում  հաշվարկվում է պետությանը վճարված և այլ կազմակեռրպություններին վճարված ԱԱՀ-ների տարբերությունը։ Ընդ որում բացասական տարբերությունը պետությունը ետ է վերադարձնում` տվյալ օրինակով 20 միավոր։
> 
> Էս հարկատեսակի տրամաբանությունն  էն ա, որ պետություն ձեռքում 3 ամիս առաջ լինում են գումարներ, նախքան հարկերի վճարումը։*


*Մոռացա ասեմ, որ հայաստանում նման հաշվարկ չի կատարվում, ասինքն` դու էլ ես էլ վճարում ենք, հետո էլ իր հերթին վճարում ա էդ ապրանքի վերջնական սպառողը,։ նման հաշվարկ կատարվում ա միայն ներմուծողների համար........    դե այսինքն իշխանության համար։*

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ճիշտա, բայց մի հատ նայի, թե ովքեր են ճանաչվում որպես ԱԱՀ վճարող: Գնորդը թե չէ ոչ ծառայությունա մատուցում, աչ արտադրումա ոչ բան...


Մեր օրենքների որոշ կետեր կարդալուց ուղեղս կախումա, բայց նայի սրան ու ասա ի՞նչ հասկացար




> 3) անհատույց (մասնակի հատուցմամբ) սպառումը` սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով ԱԱՀ վճարող անձանց կողմից ապրանքների անհատույց հատկացում կամ ծառայությունների անհատույց մատուցում տվյալ անձանց կամ այլ անձանց կամ նրանց ապրանքների մատակարարում և ծառայությունների մատուցում` տվյալ գործարքների (գործառնությունների) համար սովորաբար կիրառվող գներից էականորեն ցածր գներով, բացառությամբ օրենքով կամ օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերում իրավական այլ ակտով սահմանված դեպքերի.

----------


## davidus

> Դավ դրսից բերած ապրանքի համար բերողը 20% վճարում է, արդեն ներսում վաճառելուց 16.67% են ավելացնում ապրանքի գնին: Եղավ որ նույն ապրանքը 2 անգամ հարկվեց:


չէ էլի շեֆ, տենց չի..... օրինակը բերեմհենց իմ վրա..... ես դրսից բերեցի ապրանք, որը արժեր 100 դրամ.... մուծեցի ԱԱՀ և դրա գինը դարձավ 120 դրամ....  եթե ԵՍ եմ վաճառում ապրանքը, ապա ես այլըս ԱԱՀ չեմ մուծում, քանի որ ես այն արդեն մուծել եմ.... այ եթե դու գաս ու ինձնից այդ ապրանքը գնես 120 դրամով, ու վաճառես 150 դրամով, ապա դու մուծելու ես ԱԱՀ 150-120դրամ=30 դրամի 20%-ի չափով, այսինքն` 6 դրամի չափով: ահա այստեղից էլ հարկի անունը` ԱՎԵԼԱՑՎԱԾ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ [մեր օրինակում 30 դրամի] ՀԱՐԿ:

Նորից եմ ասում, 16.67%-ը կիրառվում է հետհաշվարկի ժամանակ, երբ դու ասենք ուզում ես պարզես, թե ապրանքի գինը *առանց ԱԱՀ-ի* ինչքան է... եթե ապրանքի գինը 250 դրամ է ու *ներառում է ԱԱՀ*, ապա դրա գինը, առանց ԱԱՀ-ի կլինի 250-(250*16.67%)=250-41.7=208 դրամ~~ 210 դրամ... էդ 40 դրամը հենց ԱԱՀ-ն է

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2010), cold skin (26.01.2010), Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հա մեզ մոտ առանձին չեն հաշվարկում ի տարբերություն նշածս երկրների:
> Դե ես էլ հենց դա եմ էլի հարցնում: *Ինչի պետքա վճարեմ էդ անտեր հարկը:*


առերես ճիշտ ես, վերջնական սպառողը չպիտի վճարի ու չի էլ վճարում, բայց ապրանքը գնելուց դրա գնի մեջ արդեն ներառված ա ԱԱՀ-ն, հետևաբար ուզած-չուզած, գիտակցելով թե անգիտակից մուծում ես.... փաստացի ոչ մի տեղ չի նշվում, որ դու ես վճարել այդ հարկը

----------


## davidus

> չէ էլի շեֆ, տենց չի..... օրինակը բերեմհենց իմ վրա..... ես դրսից բերեցի ապրանք, որը արժեր 100 դրամ.... մուծեցի ԱԱՀ և դրա գինը դարձավ 120 դրամ....  եթե ԵՍ եմ վաճառում ապրանքը, ապա ես այլըս ԱԱՀ չեմ մուծում, քանի որ ես այն արդեն մուծել եմ.... այ եթե դու գաս ու ինձնից այդ ապրանքը գնես 120 դրամով, ու վաճառես 150 դրամով, ապա դու մուծելու ես ԱԱՀ 150-120դրամ=30 դրամի 20%-ի չափով, այսինքն` 6 դրամի չափով: ահա այստեղից էլ հարկի անունը` ԱՎԵԼԱՑՎԱԾ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ [մեր օրինակում 30 դրամի] ՀԱՐԿ:
> 
> Նորից եմ ասում, 16.67%-ը կիրառվում է հետհաշվարկի ժամանակ, երբ դու ասենք ուզում ես պարզես, թե ապրանքի գինը *առանց ԱԱՀ-ի* ինչքան է... եթե ապրանքի գինը 250 դրամ է ու *ներառում է ԱԱՀ*, ապա դրա գինը, առանց ԱԱՀ-ի կլինի 250-(250*16.67%)=250-41.7=208 դրամ~~ 210 դրամ... էդ 40 դրամը հենց ԱԱՀ-ն է


ամենակարևորը մոռացա ասեի... եթե վաճառողը վերավաճառողին փաստաթուղթ չի տալիս այն մասին, որ այդ 120 դրամանոց ապրանքի ԱԱՀ-ն արդեն մուծված է, ապա վերավաճառողը ստիպված մուծում է ոչ թե իր ավելացրած արժեքի`30 դրամի ԱԱՀ-ն, այլ ամբողջ 150 դրամի ԱԱՀ-ն: Մեզ մոտ շուկայի 80 տոկոսի մոտ հենց այս վիճակն է, հասարակ փաստաթղթի բացակայության պատճառով գործառնության շղթայի բոլոր մասնակիցները "էշ-էշ" ու ստիպված ամբողջ արժեքի հարկ են մուծում (փաստորեն), այլ ոչ թե իրենց ավելացրած արժեքի հարկը..... դրա համար էլ հարկային բեռը ահավոր ծանրանում ա

----------

cold skin (26.01.2010), Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Քո գրածները հա է հետաքրքիր են, գրի տեսնենք ինչ կա 
> 
> Էդ օրենքը լավ էլ մեջբերեցիր.. ինձ որևէ մեկը կարող է ցույց տալ այն կետը, ըստ որի գնորդը պետք է վճարի ԱԱՀ?


ուրեմն տես, թե էս "իրանց արևին" խելոք մաքսայինները ինչ են անում....

բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մաքսազերծումը (հաշվի չառնելով այն դեպքերը, որոնց համար օրենքը այլ բան է սահմանում) մեզ մոտ կատարվում է հետևյալ պարզ սխեմայով` ապրանքը գնահատվում է ՄԵՐ *շուկայական արժեքով* և գանձվում է այդ արժեքի 30 տոկոսը: ՈՒ ԱՍՅՏԵՂԻՑ ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է....  ես եմ, դրսից օր. ավտոմեքենա բերեցի ,որը ես գնել եմ 7000 դոլարով, մեզ մոտ *շուկայական արժեքը* գնահատեցին 10000 դոլար, ու ես 3000 մուծեցի որպես մաքսազերծմում: Դուրս եկավ, որ ինձ վրա այդ մեքենան "նստեց" ուղիղ 10000 դոլար: Հիմա, եթե ես որոշեմ վաճառել ,ապա 10000-ից պակաս չեմ վաճառի, որովհետև "տակ կտամ"  :Jpit: ... դրա համար վճառում եմ ասենք 13000 դոլարով......ու ինձ պես ևս մի քանի հոգի նույն կերպ վաճառում են 13000-ով...
ու ինչ ա դուրս գալիս??? որ այդ մեքենայի *ՇՈՒԿԱՅԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԸ* արդեն ոչ թե 10000 դոլար է, այլ 13000... մյուս անգամ, ենթադրենք մի 6 ամիս հետո, եթե ես ցանկանամ ներմուծել ՆՈՒՅՆ ավտոմեքենայից, ապա ես արդեն մաքսազերծման համար մուծելու եմ ոչ թե 3000 դոլար, այլ 3900~~4000 դոլար.... ստացվեց, որ էս ապուշները արհեստականորեն համ շուկայական գինն են բարձրացնում, համ էլ անհիմն հարստացում է տեղի ունենում..... էդ 1000 դոլարի հիմքը ոչ մի տեղ չկա.... անհիմն ա
օրենքի այս նորմը խայտառակություն է ժողովուրդ, խայտառակություն... բա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.01.2010), One_Way_Ticket (26.01.2010), terev (26.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

7000-ը 10000 չսարքելու համար պիտի համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր ներկայացնես: Օրենքը կարգը սահմանել է: Չես ներկայացնում իրանք էլ գին են որոշում /օրենքով էլի սահմանված է այդ գները/: Մաքսայինի աշխատողը մեղավոր չի, որ դու՝ ապրանք բերողը ապրանքի ձեռք բերման վերաբերյալ համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր չի ներկայացնում սահմանն անցնելուց: 
Մնացածը ճիշտ ես ասում, մի սխալից մյուսն է առաջ գալիս, ու շարունակում են սխալներով աշխատել, դրա համար էլ հիմա սենց խառն է ամեն ինչը:

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Ես ավելացված հարկից սա չեմ հասկանում. գիտենք , որ ավելացված հարկը վճարում են ապրանքների ներմուծման, ՀՀ տարածքում դրանց արտադրության ու շրջանառության, ինչպես նաեւ ծառայությունների մատուցման բոլոր փուլերում: Բայց սենց միբան էլ կա, որ անհատույց սպառումը նույնպես ԱԱՀ-ով հարկվում ա: Իսկ եթե ես մի բան անհատույց սպառել եմ, ուրեմն համ անհատւյց սպառման գործարք ա եղել, մյուս կողմից էլ ապրանքի արտադրության ու շրջանառության...ո՞վ պիտի վճարի ԱԱՀ-ն: Երկու կողմն է՞լ:

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Մի բան էլ. չեմ հասկանում ԱԱՀ-ի 0 տոկոս հարկման ու հարկից ազատելու տարբերությունը: Հարկից ազատելը հարկվող շրջանառության նկատմամբ դրույքաչափ չկիրառելն ա, իսկ 0 տոկոսը՝ 0 տոկոս կիրառելն ա, բայց տարբերությո՞ւնը... մի ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ տարբերությունը էն ա, որ 0 տոկոսի դեպքում հարկային հաշվում առանձնացվում ա ԱԱՀ-ի գումար, վճարվում ա, հետո հաշվանցվում, աբըցհետո հասկացա, որ տենց չի, չեմ հիշում ոնց հասկացա...

----------


## cold skin

Ոչ բոլոր կազմակերպություններն են, որ ներմուծում անելով դառնում են ԱԱՀ վճարող… ՓՄՁ-ները (փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկությունները) կարող ե ազատ ներմուծում անել մաքսային բոլոր հարկրը վճարել, բայց չաշխատեն ԱԱՀ-ով: Իհարկե այստեղ առաջ են գալի սահմանափակումներ տարեկան շրջանառության հետ կապված և այլն, т.п:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մի բան էլ. չեմ հասկանում ԱԱՀ-ի 0 տոկոս հարկման ու հարկից ազատելու տարբերությունը: Հարկից ազատելը հարկվող շրջանառության նկատմամբ դրույքաչափ չկիրառելն ա, իսկ 0 տոկոսը՝ 0 տոկոս կիրառելն ա, բայց տարբերությո՞ւնը... մի ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ տարբերությունը էն ա, որ 0 տոկոսի դեպքում հարկային հաշվում առանձնացվում ա ԱԱՀ-ի գումար, վճարվում ա, հետո հաշվանցվում, աբըցհետո հասկացա, որ տենց չի, չեմ հիշում ոնց հասկացա...


Դրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են
ԱԱՀ-ից ազատելը` հարկվող շրջանառության նկատմամբ այն չհաշվարկելն է: Օրենքով սահմանված են գործունեության այն տեսակները, որոնք չեն հարկվում: Կարող է լինել արտոնության տեսքով:
ԱԱՀ-ի զրոյական դրույքաչափով հարկումը` օրենքով էլի սահմանված են այն գործարքների իրացման շրջանառությունը, որոնց նկատմամբ ԱԱՀ-ի զրոյական դրույքաչափ է կիրառվում:

Հ.Գ. Կարդա ԱԱՀ-ի մասին օրենքի V բաժինը /նախորդ էջում օրենքի հղումը կա/:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Նախքան վերը նշված հարցերին պատասխանելը նշեմ, որ շատ լավ հարց եք առաջ քաշել: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ոչ տնտեսագետները սկսել են հետաքրքրվել տարբեր հարկատեսակներով: Սա կարող է վկայել, որ մարդիկ սկսել են ավելի ռացիոնալ մտածել, առավել ուշադիր լինել սեփական ծախսերի նկատմամբ: Սա ինչու ոչ խոսում է այն մասին նաև, որ մեր բնակչությունը սկսում է իր ձևով վերահսկել պետությանը, որը համարում եմ դրական փոփոխություն: 
Հարկային համակարգը հզոր զենք է պետության ձեռքում, որը վերջինիս միջոցով ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ձևով ազդում է տնտեսական դաշտի վրա: Բացի այդ հարկային մուտքերը հանիսանում են պետության հիմնական եկամուտներից մեկը: Սակայն մեր և շատ պետություններում հարկահավաքման լուրջ պրոբլեմներ գոյություն ունեն: Այսպես ասած արդյունավետ, արդարացի հարկադրույքների որոշումը բավականին բարդ գործընթաց է: Սակայն արդյունավետությունը կապված է մեծ թվով այլ ցուցանիշենրից և ըստ ինձ ամեն երկրի համար դա տարբեր է: Այստեղից հետևություն. հարկային համակարգը պետք է բնորոշ լինի տվյալ պետության սոցիալ տնտեսական տվյալ ժամանակահատվածի պայմաններին, կրկնելը, կամ այլ երկրից վերցնելը մեծ սխալ կլինի: Մի կողմից պետությունը ձգտում է մեծացնել իր եկամուտները, սակայն մյուս կողմից դա աչքերը փակ անելը ինքնասպանության նման բան է: Հաջորդ խնդիրը այսպես կոչված Հայաստանում հայտնի ախպերական հարկն է: Այսինքն պետությանը մոտ կանգնած խոշոր հարկատուները բերում և վճարում են ծիծաղելի չափի հարկեր, մինչ այդ մյուսները կաշվից դուրս են գալիս, որ հասցնեն վճարեն: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է կոնկրետ անուղղակի հարկատեսակ համարվող ԱԱՀ-ին, ապա նշեմ, որ այս հարկատեսակը անհրաժեշտ է փոփոխությունների ենթարկել, մասնավորապես այս հարկման տակ ընկնողների ցուցակի հստակեցում պետք է արվի: Հաջորդ հարցը թե եթե եկամտահարկ ենք վճարում էլ ինչու ԱԱՀ-ն էլ վճարենք, ասեմ , որ սրանք լրիվ տարբեր կատեգորյաներ են, այլ հարթության վրա գտնվող, երկուսն էլ անհրաժեշտ են սակայն նորմալ դրույքաչափերի սահմաններում: ԻՆչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին թե ինչու միայն սպառողները պետք է վճարեն, ասեմ, որ այստեղ մի նուրբ բան կա: Պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ սպառողների շարքում է նաև արտադրողը:
Եզրափակելով ասեմ, որ ՀՀ հարկային համակարգը դեռ կատարելագործվելու տեղ ունի սակայն ոչ թե սովորական մարդկանցից գումարներ խլելու գնով, այլ պետք է ստեղծել այնպիսի հարկային համակարգ, որ նախ ախպերական հարկ չլինի, և վերջի վերջո բոլորը հասկանան, որ վճարելը ավելի է <ձեռնտու>, քան հակառակը:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010), Harcaser (26.02.2010), ministr (26.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Օրենք հասկացող ժողովուրդ ջան մի հատ նշածս պարբերությունը կբացատրե՞ք :Blush: 




> Հոդված 9. ԱԱՀ-ի դրույքաչափը սահմանվում է 20 տոկոս` ապրանքների ու ծառայությունների հարկվող շրջանառության նկատմամբ:
> 
> Ապրանքների ու ծառայությունների *լրիվ արժեքով հատուցման գումարի մեջ (ներառյալ 20 տոկոս դրույքաչափը) ԱԱՀ-ի գումարը որոշվում է 16,67 տոկոս հաշվարկային դրույքաչափով:*


Ես դա այլ ձև եմ հասկանում, դուք՝ այլ:

----------


## davidus

> 7000-ը 10000 չսարքելու համար պիտի համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր ներկայացնես: Օրենքը կարգը սահմանել է: Չես ներկայացնում իրանք էլ գին են որոշում /օրենքով էլի սահմանված է այդ գները/: Մաքսայինի աշխատողը մեղավոր չի, որ դու՝ ապրանք բերողը ապրանքի ձեռք բերման վերաբերյալ համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր չի ներկայացնում սահմանն անցնելուց: 
> Մնացածը ճիշտ ես ասում, մի սխալից մյուսն է առաջ գալիս, ու շարունակում են սխալներով աշխատել, դրա համար էլ հիմա սենց խառն է ամեն ինչը:


 Yeghoyan ջան, էդ քո բերած փաստաթուղթը ընդունում են այն ժամանակ, երբ դրա մեջ ավելի բարձր արժեք ա նշված լինում, քան այն արժեքը, որը կսահմանվի գնահատման արդյունքում....  ժամանակին հեբց այդպես էլ անում էին... բայց դե մեր "բիթի-փիթի" հայերը ամերկայից 25000-անոց ավտոն բերում էին, 6000 դոլարի ինվոյս էին ներկայացնում.... է սրանք էլ իբր դրա դեմը առան, բայց տուժեց վերջնական սպառողը.....

էս համակարգերը (հարկային և մաքսային) ուղղելու համար, ժողովուրդ ջան, ընդամենը քաղաքական կամք ա պետք ու վճռականություն.... ահագին օրինագծեր կան, որոնք այս համակարգերը մի քիչ կարգի կբերեն, կհստակեցնեն պետություն-հարկատու հարաբերությունները, սակայն,կարճ ասած, դա հլը որ ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տալիս, դրա համար էլ էս վիճակն ա

----------


## CactuSoul

> Օրենք հասկացող ժողովուրդ ջան մի հատ նշածս պարբերությունը կբացատրե՞ք
> Ես դա այլ ձև եմ հասկանում, դուք՝ այլ:


Մեջբերածդ հատվածից հասկացա, որ davidus-ի ասածը ճիշտ էր, այսինքն վերջնական գինն ունենալու դեպքում ապրանքից գանձված ԱԱՀ-ն հաշվարկելու համար պիտի հաշվել այդ գնի 16,67%-ը:

----------

ministr (26.01.2010), Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## terev

> 7000-ը 10000 չսարքելու համար պիտի համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր ներկայացնես: Օրենքը կարգը սահմանել է: Չես ներկայացնում իրանք էլ գին են որոշում /օրենքով էլի սահմանված է այդ գները/: Մաքսայինի աշխատողը մեղավոր չի, որ դու՝ ապրանք բերողը ապրանքի ձեռք բերման վերաբերյալ համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր չի ներկայացնում սահմանն անցնելուց: 
> Մնացածը ճիշտ ես ասում, մի սխալից մյուսն է առաջ գալիս, ու շարունակում են սխալներով աշխատել, դրա համար էլ հիմա սենց խառն է ամեն ինչը:


Yeghoyan ջան, քո ասելով, եթե ես Ebay-ից IPhone գնեմ 200 դոլլարով և մաքսայինին ներկայացնեմ ինվոյսը, ինձնից պետք է 200 դոլլարի հարկ հարկեն՞: Իհարկե ոչ: Ասեմ ավելին: Երբ ներկրում ես ապրանք, որից որ Հայաստանում չկա, այսինքն չկա շուկայական գին, սկի էտ դեպքում էլի չեն հիմնվում ինվոյսի վրա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Yeghoyan ջան, քո ասելով, եթե ես Ebay-ից IPhone գնեմ 200 դոլլարով և մաքսայինին ներկայացնեմ ինվոյսը, ինձնից պետք է 200 դոլլարի հարկ հարկեն՞: Իհարկե ոչ: Ասեմ ավելին: Երբ ներկրում ես ապրանք, որից որ Հայաստանում չկա, այսինքն չկա շուկայական գին, սկի էտ դեպքում էլի չեն հիմնվում ինվոյսի վրա:


Դուք ապրանք բերե՞լ եք դրսից, թե՞ ասում եք այն ինչ լսել եք բերողներից: 

Ես ինքս, իմ անունով 2000 դոլարի ապրանք եմ բերել, թղթերը գրած, ամեն ինչը նորմալ ու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել սահմանն անցնելու ժամանակ, ամեն ինչ արվել է օրենքի համաձայն:

Ես նրանց գործողությունները չեմ արդարացնում, կողքից շատ եմ լսել իրենց սխալ աշխատանքի մասին, բայց սենց միանգամից սաղ աշխատողի վրա մի գցեք, ապրանք բերողն էլ է սխալ անում, դրա համար էլ թիվ են կրակում:

----------


## ministr

> Մեր օրենքների որոշ կետեր կարդալուց ուղեղս կախումա, բայց նայի սրան ու ասա ի՞նչ հասկացար





> 3) անհատույց (մասնակի հատուցմամբ) սպառումը` սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով ԱԱՀ վճարող անձանց կողմից ապրանքների անհատույց հատկացում կամ ծառայությունների անհատույց մատուցում տվյալ անձանց կամ այլ անձանց կամ նրանց ապրանքների մատակարարում և ծառայությունների մատուցում` տվյալ գործարքների (գործառնությունների) համար սովորաբար կիրառվող գներից էականորեն ցածր գներով, բացառությամբ օրենքով կամ օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերում իրավական այլ ակտով սահմանված դեպքերի.


Ես ել եմ էս կետի վրա մտածել: Բայց ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ գնորդին չի վերաբերում, որովհետև նախ անհատույց ոչ մի բան չեն տալիս, երկրորդ էլ շուկայական արժեքից շատ ցածր գնով ոչ մի բան չենք գնում:

----------


## ministr

> չէ էլի շեֆ, տենց չի..... օրինակը բերեմհենց իմ վրա..... ես դրսից բերեցի ապրանք, որը արժեր 100 դրամ.... մուծեցի ԱԱՀ և դրա գինը դարձավ 120 դրամ....  եթե ԵՍ եմ վաճառում ապրանքը, ապա ես այլըս ԱԱՀ չեմ մուծում, քանի որ ես այն արդեն մուծել եմ.... այ եթե դու գաս ու ինձնից այդ ապրանքը գնես 120 դրամով, ու վաճառես 150 դրամով, ապա դու մուծելու ես ԱԱՀ 150-120դրամ=30 դրամի 20%-ի չափով, այսինքն` 6 դրամի չափով: ահա այստեղից էլ հարկի անունը` ԱՎԵԼԱՑՎԱԾ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ [մեր օրինակում 30 դրամի] ՀԱՐԿ:
> 
> Նորից եմ ասում, 16.67%-ը կիրառվում է հետհաշվարկի ժամանակ, երբ դու ասենք ուզում ես պարզես, թե ապրանքի գինը *առանց ԱԱՀ-ի* ինչքան է... եթե ապրանքի գինը 250 դրամ է ու *ներառում է ԱԱՀ*, ապա դրա գինը, առանց ԱԱՀ-ի կլինի 250-(250*16.67%)=250-41.7=208 դրամ~~ 210 դրամ... էդ 40 դրամը հենց ԱԱՀ-ն է


Այ ստեղից էլ սկսումա էլի: Ապրանքի գինը 100 -ա չէ? ԱԱՀ-ն ինչիա հաշվարկվում ամբողջ գումարից? Մաքսային արժեքը համաձայն եմ, հաշվարկվումա ամբողջ գումարից, բայց սահմանի վրա դեռ ապրաքը չի էլ մտել Հայաստան, չի վաճառվում, նույնիսկ հնարավորա չիմանաս թե ինչքանով ես վաճառելու, ինչ ԱԱՀ? 

Այ էդ 30 դրամի 20%-ը լրիվ հասկանում ու ընդունում եմ: Վաճառողը գինը ավելացնումա, թող հարկը մուծի (չնայած ինքը ստանումա շահույթ որից էլ կարող էր ընդհանուր հարկ մուծել, որի մեջ կներառվեր համ ԱԱՀն, համ շահութահարկը): Վաճառողն ավելացնումա գինը 30 դրամ, ու ինձ սիրալիր հայտնումա, հարգելիս, ապրանքն արժե 150 դրամ գումարած 20% ԱԱՀ: Դե գնա պայթի:

----------


## ministr

> առերես ճիշտ ես, վերջնական սպառողը չպիտի վճարի ու չի էլ վճարում, բայց ապրանքը գնելուց դրա գնի մեջ արդեն ներառված ա ԱԱՀ-ն, հետևաբար ուզած-չուզած, գիտակցելով թե անգիտակից մուծում ես.... փաստացի ոչ մի տեղ չի նշվում, որ դու ես վճարել այդ հարկը


Այսինքն, վաճառողը իրա փայ ԱԱՀն դնումա իմ վրա թե նույն բանի համար երկուսս էլ վճարում ենք?
Դիցուք (ոնց էի կարոտել էս բառին մաթեմատիկայից) ունենք այսպիսի օրինակ

http://xter.net/eng/index.php?go=services/dsl

Մարդիկ ասում են, առանց ԱԱՀ արժի էսքան ԱԱՀ-ն էլ ավելանումա ու արժի էնքան:

----------


## ministr

> ամենակարևորը մոռացա ասեի... եթե վաճառողը վերավաճառողին փաստաթուղթ չի տալիս այն մասին, որ այդ 120 դրամանոց ապրանքի ԱԱՀ-ն արդեն մուծված է, ապա վերավաճառողը ստիպված մուծում է ոչ թե իր ավելացրած արժեքի`30 դրամի ԱԱՀ-ն, այլ ամբողջ 150 դրամի ԱԱՀ-ն: Մեզ մոտ շուկայի 80 տոկոսի մոտ հենց այս վիճակն է, հասարակ փաստաթղթի բացակայության պատճառով գործառնության շղթայի բոլոր մասնակիցները "էշ-էշ" ու ստիպված ամբողջ արժեքի հարկ են մուծում (փաստորեն), այլ ոչ թե իրենց ավելացրած արժեքի հարկը..... դրա համար էլ հարկային բեռը ահավոր ծանրանում ա


Իսկ գնորդը by default-ա ուրեմն էշի կարգավիճակում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում մուծումա ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԳՆԻ ԱԱՀ-ն:

----------


## ministr

> ուրեմն տես, թե էս "իրանց արևին" խելոք մաքսայինները ինչ են անում....
> 
> բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մաքսազերծումը (հաշվի չառնելով այն դեպքերը, որոնց համար օրենքը այլ բան է սահմանում) մեզ մոտ կատարվում է հետևյալ պարզ սխեմայով` ապրանքը գնահատվում է ՄԵՐ *շուկայական արժեքով* և գանձվում է այդ արժեքի 30 տոկոսը: ՈՒ ԱՍՅՏԵՂԻՑ ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է....  ես եմ, դրսից օր. ավտոմեքենա բերեցի ,որը ես գնել եմ 7000 դոլարով, մեզ մոտ *շուկայական արժեքը* գնահատեցին 10000 դոլար, ու ես 3000 մուծեցի որպես մաքսազերծմում: Դուրս եկավ, որ ինձ վրա այդ մեքենան "նստեց" ուղիղ 10000 դոլար: Հիմա, եթե ես որոշեմ վաճառել ,ապա 10000-ից պակաս չեմ վաճառի, որովհետև "տակ կտամ" ... դրա համար վճառում եմ ասենք 13000 դոլարով......ու ինձ պես ևս մի քանի հոգի նույն կերպ վաճառում են 13000-ով...
> ու ինչ ա դուրս գալիս??? որ այդ մեքենայի *ՇՈՒԿԱՅԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԸ* արդեն ոչ թե 10000 դոլար է, այլ 13000... մյուս անգամ, ենթադրենք մի 6 ամիս հետո, եթե ես ցանկանամ ներմուծել ՆՈՒՅՆ ավտոմեքենայից, ապա ես արդեն մաքսազերծման համար մուծելու եմ ոչ թե 3000 դոլար, այլ 3900~~4000 դոլար.... ստացվեց, որ էս ապուշները արհեստականորեն համ շուկայական գինն են բարձրացնում, համ էլ անհիմն հարստացում է տեղի ունենում..... էդ 1000 դոլարի հիմքը ոչ մի տեղ չկա.... անհիմն ա
> օրենքի այս նորմը խայտառակություն է ժողովուրդ, խայտառակություն... բա


Մաքսային վարչարարությունը ընդհանրապես կատաստրոֆայա, որի մասին արժի առանձին թեմա բացել: Էդ միտքը որ ասում ես, իմ մեջ էլ էր վաուց ծագել, երբ մեքենան էի մաքսազերծում  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես ել եմ էս կետի վրա մտածել: Բայց ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ գնորդին չի վերաբերում, որովհետև նախ անհատույց ոչ մի բան չեն տալիս, երկրորդ էլ շուկայական արժեքից շատ ցածր գնով ոչ մի բան չենք գնում:


Անհատույց չեն տալիս, վաճառում են մենք էլ առնում ենք: Վաճառողի համարա անհատույց լինում: Սնունդ ենք գնում, կամ ինչ-որ առարկա, դա մենք գնում ենք մեր համար, համարվում է անհատույց վաճառողի համար, մեր սպառման համար ապրանք ձեռք բերեցինք ու դրա համար հարկ պիտի վճարենք: 
Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ կարողացա բացատրեմ :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Բա փողը?

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ գնորդը by default-ա ուրեմն էշի կարգավիճակում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում մուծումա ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԳՆԻ ԱԱՀ-ն:


այո  :Yes:   :Pardon:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բա փողը?


Ի՞նչ փող
Եթե վաճառողին տված, ապրանքը ձեռք բերելու դիմաց վճարի մասին է, դա արդեն համարվում է եկամուտ/շահույթ վաճառողի համար, ինքն էլ դրանից եկամտահարկ/շահութահարկ կմուծի:

Օրենքա, ոնց ուզում ես ասա, մեկը մյուսին փակումա:

----------


## ministr

Այսինքն ինքն ինձ անահատույց ապրանքա տալիս, ես էլ իրան չգիտեմ ինչի  (իմ էշ խելքն ասա) փող եմ տալիս, որից էլ ինքը հարկա մուծում?  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Այ ստեղից էլ սկսումա էլի: Ապրանքի գինը 100 -ա չէ? ԱԱՀ-ն ինչիա հաշվարկվում ամբողջ գումարից?
> 
>  ................. (չնայած ինքը ստանումա շահույթ որից էլ կարող էր ընդհանուր հարկ մուծել, որի մեջ կներառվեր համ ԱԱՀն, համ շահութահարկը): Վաճառողն ավելացնումա գինը 30 դրամ, ու ինձ սիրալիր հայտնումա, հարգելիս, ապրանքն արժե 150 դրամ գումարած 20% ԱԱՀ: Դե գնա պայթի:


Դավ ջան, պետությունը ինչ գործ ունի, թե դու *արտասահմանում* այդ ապրանքը գնելով ԱԱՀ մուծել ես, թե չէ?? դա պետությանը ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, ու շատ էլ ճիշտ ա անում.... դու բերելու ես արտասահմանում արտադրված ապրանքը մեզ մոտ վաճառես, ու չես ուզում դրա համար հարկ մուծես.....

ժողովուրդ ջան, հետո էլ եկեք իրարից տարբերենք ուղղակի ու անուղղակի հարկերը.... սրանք իրարից լրջորեն տարբերվող հարկեր են... շահութահարկը, եկամտահարկը, հողի հարկը և այլն, սրանք ուղղակի հարկեր են, իսկ այ ԱԱՀ-ն և ակցիզային հարկը անուղղակի հարկեր են (որոնը դրվում են արտադրողի, վաճառողի վրա, բայց փաստացի դրանք մուծում են սպառողները)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այսինքն ինքն ինձ անահատույց ապրանքա տալիս, ես էլ իրան չգիտեմ ինչի  (իմ էշ խելքն ասա) փող եմ տալիս, որից էլ ինքը հարկա մուծում?


Անհատույց չի տալիս, էդ իրա համարա համարվում անհատույց, բայց ոչ քո համար, դու հացն առնում ես քո համար, վաճառողին դրանից ոչ մի բան, կարաս չառնես էլ, իրա համար մեկա, բայց առնում ես ու իրա համար դա համարվումա անհատույց:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ ջան, պետությունը ինչ գործ ունի, թե դու *արտասահմանում* այդ ապրանքը գնելով ԱԱՀ մուծել ես, թե չէ?? դա պետությանը ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, ու շատ էլ ճիշտ ա անում.... դու բերելու ես արտասահմանում արտադրված ապրանքը մեզ մոտ վաճառես, ու չես ուզում դրա համար հարկ մուծես.....
> 
> ժողովուրդ ջան, հետո էլ եկեք իրարից տարբերենք ուղղակի ու անուղղակի հարկերը.... սրանք իրարից լրջորեն տարբերվող հարկեր են... շահութահարկը, եկամտահարկը, հողի հարկը և այլն, սրանք ուղղակի հարկեր են, իսկ այ ԱԱՀ-ն և ակցիզային հարկը անուղղակի հարկեր են (որոնը դրվում են արտադրողի, վաճառողի վրա, բայց փաստացի դրանք մուծում են սպառողները)


Դավ ջան, ովա ասում հարկ չմուծեն? Ասենք գնել եմ 100-ով, սահմանի վրա էդ 100-ը մաքսազերծելու համար մուծում եմ ապրանքի գնի որոշակի տոկոս չէ? Ու պետությունը թքած ունի թե էդ գնի որ մասնա ինքնարժեք, որ մասնա հարկեր: Հա դա հասկացանք: Բա ամբողջ գնից ինչ ԱԱՀ? Այսինքն հաշվումա որ ապրանքի գինը 0-ա, էդ գինը սաղ ավելացված արժեքա? Այ եթե էդ ապրանքը ծախեմ 130-ով, թող 30-ի 20%-ը պահանջի որպես ԱԱՀ: Տենց չի?

----------


## ministr

> Անհատույց չի տալիս, էդ իրա համարա համարվում անհատույց, բայց ոչ քո համար, դու հացն առնում ես քո համար, վաճառողին դրանից ոչ մի բան, կարաս չառնես էլ, իրա համար մեկա, բայց առնում ես ու իրա համար դա համարվումա անհատույց:


Ու այդտեղից հետևումա որ գնորդը պետքա մուծի ԱԱՀ?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ու այդտեղից հետևումա որ գնորդը պետքա մուծի ԱԱՀ?


Փաստորեն հա, օրենքի մեջ կետ էիր ուզում,որը կասեր սպառողնա մուծում, գտանք ինչ պետք էր:
Դուրսա գալիս, որ օրենքը օրենք չի, գրողն էլ........ավելի ճիշտ տակը ստորագրողը անուղեղ ինչ որ երևույթա եղել:

----------


## davidus

> Այսինքն հաշվումա որ ապրանքի գինը 0-ա, էդ գինը սաղ ավելացված արժեքա? 
> 
> Այ եթե էդ ապրանքը ծախեմ 130-ով, թող 30-ի 20%-ը պահանջի որպես ԱԱՀ: Տենց չի?


ինքը հաշվում ա, որ դու երկիր ես մտցնում նոր ստեղծված արժեք... այսինքն, մոտավորապես քո ասածի նման

արդեն գրել եի, որ եթե ԴՈւ վաճառես, ապա ԱԱՀ-չես մուծելու, որովհետև արդեն մեկ անգամ մուծել ես...... շուստրիություն ա անում, սկսբից ա վերցնում ու շատ....

սա էլ մեջբերեմ
ՀՀ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ՌԴ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԻՋԵՎ ՓՈԽԱԴԱՐՁ ԱՌԵՎՏՐՈՒՄ ԱՆՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ ՀԱՐԿԵՐԻ ԳԱՆՁՄԱՆ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ համաձայնագրից մի հոդված..




> *Հոդված 4.* Ապրանքների ներմուծման ժամանակ հարկման սկզբունքը
> 
> 
>  Մի Կողմի պետության մաքսային տարածք ներմուծվող ապրանքները, որոնք արտահանվել են մյուս Կողմի պետության մաքսային տարածքից, հարկվում են անուղղակի հարկերով նշանակման երկրում՝ վերջինի ազգային օրենսդորւթյան համապատասխան:


էս ա Դավ ջան, միջազգայնորեն ընդունված սկզբունք ա

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Եթե 0 տոկոս հաշվես մի բանի, չի ստացվի՞ 0: Էտ չեղավ չկիրառե՞լ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եսքան քննարկեցիք ամենահետաքրքիր մասը չքննարկեցիք  :Smile: 




> ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ԱՎԵԼԱՑՎԱԾ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ ՀԱՐԿԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> Հոդված 3. Անձինք, որոնց կողմից նախորդ օրացուցային տարում իրականացված` սույն օրենքի 6 հոդվածի 1-ին, 2-րդ և (կամ) 3-րդ կետերով սահմանված գործարքների (գործառնությունների) հարկվող շրջանառությունը *չի գերազանցել 58,35 միլիոն դրամը*, տվյալ օրացուցային տարում ԱԱՀ վճարող են համարվում այդ գործարքների հարկվող շրջանառությունը 58,35 միլիոն դրամը գերազանցելու պահից` 58,35 միլիոն դրամը (ԱԱՀ-ի շեմը) գերազանցող մասի համար:


Բացառությունները սահմանված են հոդվածի շարունակության մեջ: Փաստորեն բացառությունների մեջ չմտնող, 58.35 մլն դրամը չգերազանցող շրջանառությամբ գործարքների համար ԱԱՀ չի գանձվում?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բացառությունները սահմանված են հոդվածի շարունակության մեջ: Փաստորեն բացառությունների մեջ չմտնող, 58.35 մլն դրամը չգերազանցող շրջանառությամբ գործարքների համար ԱԱՀ չի գանձվում?


Գանձվում է, 58.35 մլն գրածա հենց այդ բացառությունների համար, մնացած դեպքերում, նշանակություն չունի 58.35-ից շատա թե քիչ, ցանկացած չափի շրջանառությունից ԱԱՀ գանձվում է:

----------


## ministr

Ռեալիստ ջան, իրավաբան մարդ ես, դու Ասյայի մեջբերած էն հատվածը կարդալուց հասկանում ես որ դա գնորդինա վերաբերում?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գանձվում է, 58.35 մլն գրածա հենց այդ բացառությունների համար, մնացած դեպքերում, նշանակություն չունի 58.35-ից շատա թե քիչ, ցանկացած չափի շրջանառությունից ԱԱՀ գանձվում է:


Ու որտեղա նման բան գրած???
բացառությունների համար գրվածա` 


> Սույն հոդվածի առաջին պարբերության դրույթները չեն տարածվում`
> ....


Առաջին պարբերության դրույթների համաձայն 58.35 մլն չգերազանցելու դեպքում ԱՀՀ չես վճարում:

*ministr*, 16.6 տոկոսը հաշվարկվումա, երբ ինքդ արժեքի մեջ արդեն ԱԱՀ չես ներառել: Օրինակ ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության համար ԱԱՀ վճարում ես տարվա կտրվածքով, ուստի ընթացքում բավականին դժվարա ԱՀՀ առանձնացնել: ԱՀՀ վերջում հաշվարկվում ես ապրանքների կամ ծառայությունների վերջնական ավելացված գնից:

 Որքան հասկացա ապրանք մատակարերելու դեպքում ոչ թե ավելացված գնից այլ ամբողջ գնից? Երեկ եմ առաջին անգամ նայել օրենքը, որ հոդվածնա նման բան սահմանում?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ու որտեղա նման բան գրած???
> բացառությունների համար գրվածա` 
> Առաջին պարբերության դրույթների համաձայն 58.35 մլն չգերազանցելու դեպքում ԱՀՀ չես վճարում


Բա էդ ամբողջ օրենքում ինչա՞ գրած:

Էդ 58.35 մլնը գրածա կոնկրետ բացառությունների համար՝ ապրանքների մատակարարում, ծառայությունների մատուցում, անհատույց (մասնակի հատուցմամբ) սպառում: Մնացած դեպքերի վրա, օրինակ ներմուծումը, չի տարածվում: Ու, եթե չի տարածվում, ուրեմն հարկ գանձվում է:

----------


## ministr

Ես սրա հետ էի




> 3) անհատույց (մասնակի հատուցմամբ) սպառումը` սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով ԱԱՀ վճարող անձանց կողմից ապրանքների անհատույց հատկացում կամ ծառայությունների անհատույց մատուցում տվյալ անձանց կամ այլ անձանց կամ նրանց ապրանքների մատակարարում և ծառայությունների մատուցում` տվյալ գործարքների (գործառնությունների) համար սովորաբար կիրառվող գներից էականորեն ցածր գներով, բացառությամբ օրենքով կամ օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերում իրավական այլ ակտով սահմանված դեպքերի.

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞ իմ հարցերի պատասխանը, երեխեք: «Չգիտեմ»-ն էլ ա պատասխան համարվում

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բա էդ ամբողջ օրենքում ինչա՞ գրած:
> 
> Էդ 58.35 մլնը գրածա կոնկրետ բացառությունների համար՝ ապրանքների մատակարարում, ծառայությունների մատուցում, անհատույց (մասնակի հատուցմամբ) սպառում: Մնացած դեպքերի վրա, օրինակ ներմուծումը, չի տարածվում: Ու, եթե չի տարածվում, ուրեմն հարկ գանձվում է:


Հա պարզա, ինձ կոնկրետ դեպքում ծառայությունների մատուցումն էր հետաքրքրում  :Smile:  Ետ հենց հոդվածումա գրած, ոչ թե բացառություններում: Դու ասում ես _հենց այդ բացառությունների համար_, հենց այդը ի նկատի չունես ետ հոդվածում գրած բացառություննրը? Ետ բացառությունները արդեն հոդվածի նշվածից բացառություներ են, ասենք լիցենզավորվող ծառայությունների մատուցումը  :Smile:  Թե չե հոդվածը ասումա թե ինչ գործարքների համար:





> Ես սրա հետ էի


 Որ մասնա անհասկանալի? Անհատույց ծառայությունների մատուցման կամ ապրանքների մատուցման գործարքների դեպքում ԱԱՀ բնականաբար չի վճարվում:

----------


## ministr

Երևումա չես կարդացել վերևի գրածները  :Smile: 

Էդ մասը ենթադրումա, որ գնորդը պարտավորա ԱԱՀ վճարել թե ոչ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Հաաա, ես մենակ ետ կետն էի կարդացել, ես գիտեի բացառման կետերիցա, փաստորեն վճարման ենթակա գործարքների կետերիցա: Հեսա տենանք էս ինչ մոմենտա:
7-րդ հոդվածում էլ ասումա`



> Հոդված 7. ԱԱՀ-ով չեն հարկվում (հարկման օբյեկտ չեն համարվում)` 
> 1) պետական տուրքի գումարը. 
> 2) Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության որոշումների հիման վրա` հարկ վճարողների կողմից` 
> - *ապրանքների մատակարարման և ծառայությունների մատուցման անհատույց գործարքները*, 
> - մասնակի հատուցմամբ գործարքների իրականացման դեպքում` սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով որոշվող հարկվող շրջանառության և ստացված հատուցման տարբերությունը.


Այսինքն որոշում պեքտա լինի, որ չհարկվեն:

Հակառակ դեպքում կիրառվումա Ֆինանսների նախարարության կողմից ընդունված ԱԱՀ հաշվարկման և վճարման կարգի մասին հրահանգի դրույթները, որի համաձայն`



> IV. ՀԱՐԿՎՈՂ ՇՐՋԱՆԱՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄԸ
> 
> 6. Հարկվող շրջանառությունը իրացման շրջանառության այն մեծությունն է, որի նկատմամբ կիրառվում է ավելացված արժեքի հարկի դրույքաչափը:
> ....
> 7. Ապրանքների (աշխատանքների, ծառայությունների) փոխանակման, *անհատույց կամ մասնակի հատուցումով* իրացման դեպքում հարկվող շրջանառությունը որոշվում է ելնելով դրանց փոխանակման կամ ի*րացման պահին տվյալ հարկ վճարողի մոտ գործող գների և սակագների մակարդակից*, եթե այլ բան նախատեսված չէ ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ:
> Ձեռնարկության ներսում սեփական արտադրության ապրանքների (աշխատանքների, ծառայությունների) ոչ արտադրական նպատակներով օգտագործման դեպքում, հարկվող շրջանառության որոշման համար հիմք է ընդունվում այդ կամ համանման ապրանքների (աշխատանքների, ծառայությունների) գործող գներով (սակագներով) հաշվարկված

----------


## Sagittarius

Ավելացված արժեքի հարկը ինչպես նշվեց վճարում ա գնորդը, և այն սահմանվում ա պետության կողմից, և ոչ թե արտադրողն է կամայականորեն դնում այն ապրանքի վրա, որոշ երկրներում այն ավելի համապատասխան անուն ունի՝ վաճառքի հարկ: Կարճ ներկայացնեմ տնտեսագիտական իմաստը,
1.  Ֆիսկալ միջոցների՝ պետբյուջեի ավելացում, եթե չեմ սխալվում այն կազմում է ՀՀ պետբյուջեի ութանասուն տոկոսը, վստահ չեմ
2.  բիզնեսի՝ ձեռնարկությունների, շրջանառու միջոցների ավելացու, որի շնորհիվ ձեռնարկությունները դառնում են ավելի մոբիլ և բնականաբար նպաստում են տնտեսական աշխուժացմանը,
3.  պետականան մակրոտնտեսական քաղաքականությունը կարգավորելու հաջող գործիք, բարձրացնել այն երբ անհրաժեշտ ա զսպել տնտեսական աճը, նվազեցնել երբ պետք է խթանել,,,

ընդհանուր առմամբ էս հարկատեսակի մասին կարելի ա շատ բան ասել, բայց կարծում եմ կարևորները սրանք էին, և իմ կարծիքով այն բավականին հաճող գաղափար է, իսկ այն որ դա մեր երկրում վատ է գործում, դա արդեն երկրի պրոբլեմն ա, հարկատեսակի վերացմամբ խնդիրը չի լուծվի..

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ավելացված արժեքի հարկը ինչպես նշվեց վճարում ա գնորդը


Նման բան չկա: ԱԱՀ վճարող են համարվում ինքնուրույն տնտեսական գործունեություն իրականացնող ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք: Գնարոդը անուղղակի վճարող է, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ԱԱՀ-ն համարվում է անուղղակի հարկ: Սակայն հարկ վճարողը բոլոր դեպքերում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտն է` ձեր ասած արտադրողը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նման բան չկա: ԱԱՀ վճարող են համարվում ինքնուրույն տնտեսական գործունեություն իրականացնող ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք: Գնարոդը անուղղակի վճարող է, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ԱԱՀ-ն համարվում է անուղղակի հարկ: Սակայն հարկ վճարողը բոլոր դեպքերում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտն է` ձեր ասած արտադրողը:


մերսի պարզաբանումների համար, էտ չգիտեի, ես էլ գիտեի մենք ամենօր գնում ենք «հարկային» ու վճարում մեր ձեռք բերած չորս հատ մատնաքաշի համար հասանելիք ԱԱՀը :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Խնդրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Նման բան չկա: ԱԱՀ վճարող են համարվում ինքնուրույն տնտեսական գործունեություն իրականացնող ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք: Գնարոդը անուղղակի վճարող է, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ԱԱՀ-ն համարվում է անուղղակի հարկ: Սակայն հարկ վճարողը բոլոր դեպքերում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտն է` ձեր ասած արտադրողը:


Շատ լավ: Այսինքն տնտեսվարողը, պարտավորա իմ անուղղակի մուծած հարկը հասցնի պետբյուջե?

----------

davidus (27.01.2010), REAL_ist (27.01.2010), Sagittarius (27.01.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Զուտ իրավական և տնտեսագիտական տեսակետների տարբերությունա  :Smile:  Իրավականով բոլոր դեպքերում ԱԱՀ վճարողը տնտեսվարողնա: Ինքը իր փաստացի ստացված եկամտից տարեկան վճարումա այդ հարկը:

----------


## ministr

Լավ, պարզա.. փաստորեն ամեն ինչ ջարդվումա գնորդի վզին, թեկուզև գնորդը պարտավոր չի դա մուծել: Ստացվումա, ոնց որ արտասահմանից ապրանք բերես ու մաքսազերծես: Այսինքն գնելուց պարտավոր ես մուծել 20% ԱԱՀ, ուղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ հետո վաճառողը էդ փողը հետա բերում, իսկ գնորդը ոչ: Այսինքն ոնց որ ապրանք բերես Հայաստան ու չծախես: Ու փաստորեն ամենամեծ ԱԱՀ-ն մուծումա գնորդը, որովհետև ներկրողը մուծելա ապրանքի ինքնարժեքից հաշվարկված ԱԱՀ-ն, հետո նրանից գնել են էդ ապրանքը, գինն ավելացրել, ընդ որում մուծել միայն իրենց ավելացրածի 20%-ը որպես ԱԱՀ: Իսկ պետությունը նույն ապրանքի վրա 3 անգամ ԱԱՀ-է հաշվում` ընդ որում առյուծի բաժինը մուծում է սպառողը:

----------

NetX (27.01.2010), REAL_ist (27.01.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Բայց դե հաշվի առ, որ առանց ԱՀՀ տնտեսվարողը էլի նույն գինը կարար դներ ու 20% շահեր: Մի խոսքով շահում է պետություն, շահում է պետությունը:

----------


## ministr

Հա դե կարողա ապրանքի գինն ինչ ուզի դնի..
Հիմա մի հատ սենց հարց տամ: Մարդը կարողա մատուցված ծառայության դիմաց ԱԱՀ-ն չմուծի, եթե իհարկե տարբերակվածա ԱԱՀ-ն ապրանքի գնից, ոնց որ օրինակ ստեղ 
http://xter.net/eng/index.php?go=services/dsl

Ապրանքի գինը ֆիքսվածա, հետո գրածա ԱԱՀ, հիմա եթե չմուծեմ էդ հարկը, ինձ ըստ որ օրենքի կարող են դատի տալ և պահանջել մուծել ԱԱՀ-ն?

----------


## REAL_ist

Չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվումա առանց ԱԱՀ ուղղակի չես կարա վճարես: Քանի որ ինչպես նշեցի հարկ վճարողը ոչ թե գնորդնա, այլ տնտեսվարողը: ԱԱՀ-ի առկայությունը կապվածա տնտեսվարողի գործունեության հետ: Ինչպես նշեցի արդեն, օրինակ 58 մլն շրջանառությունը չգերազանցող ծառայություն տրամադրող տնտեսվարողը ԱԱՀ չի վճարում: Այսինքն գնորդն էլ իր հերթին անուղղակի չի վճարում այդ հարկը:

----------


## ministr

Ինչի չեմ կարա.. ասենք ինձ ինտերնետ են տվել, ու գալիսա մուծելու ժամանակը, ես չեմ վճարում ԱԱՀ-ն: Ասում եմ խնդրեմ, կարող եք դատի տալ: Իսկ օրենքի որ կետով կարող են դատի տալ և գումար պահանջել (եթե միայն պայմանագրի մեջ նշված չի որ պարտավորվում եմ ԱԱՀ մուծել): Կամ եթե նույնիսկ այդպես, այդ պայմանագիրը որ օրենքինա համապատասխանում? Եթե տենց կետ չկա որ ես պարտավոր եմ ԱԱՀ մուծել, ուրեմն պայմանագրի այդ կետը անվավերա դառնում: Ճիշտ եմ? Էս խեղճ ու կրակ ինտերնետ պրովայդերը 58մլն-ի շրջանառություն դժվար թե ունենա, հետևաբար ինչիա ԱԱՀ պահանջում? Կամ եթե էլի անդրադառնում ենք 58 մլն-ին, ապա նույն ապրանքը եթե վաճառվի սուպերմարկետում և պուճուր թաղի խանութում, ապա խանութում ավելի էժան պետք է լինի, հա?

----------


## REAL_ist

Քեզնից չեն կարա առանց ԱԱՀ ստանան, քանի որ իրանք բոլոր դեպքերում պարտավոր են վճարել: Դու չես կարա վճարես առանց ԱԱՀ գինը, ետ ուղղակի գրածա, որ իմանաս իրանց դրած գինը ու հարկը: Բայց վերջնական ու վճարվելիք գինը ԱԱՀ-ն ներառյալ գիննա մենակ: Հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ ԱԱՀ-ն դու չես վճարում:

58 միլյոնանոց շեմը վերաբերվումա միայն կոնկրետ գործունեության տեսակներին:

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

Օրինակ գրածա արժեքը 100 դրամ, + 20դրամ ԱԱՀ:
Հիմա իրենց ավելացրած գինը ենթադրվումա, որ 100-ի մեջա չէ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Նշանակումա վերջնական գինը 120ա:

----------


## davidus

> Ավելացված արժեքի հարկը ինչպես նշվեց վճարում ա գնորդը, և այն սահմանվում ա պետության կողմից, և ոչ թե արտադրողն է կամայականորեն դնում այն ապրանքի վրա, որոշ երկրներում այն ավելի համապատասխան անուն ունի՝ վաճառքի հարկ: Կարճ ներկայացնեմ տնտեսագիտական իմաստը,
> 1.  Ֆիսկալ միջոցների՝ պետբյուջեի ավելացում, եթե չեմ սխալվում այն կազմում է ՀՀ պետբյուջեի ութանասուն տոկոսը, վստահ չեմ
> 2.  բիզնեսի՝ ձեռնարկությունների, շրջանառու միջոցների ավելացում, որի շնորհիվ ձեռնարկությունները դառնում են ավելի մոբիլ և *բնականաբար նպաստում են տնտեսական աշխուժացմանը,*
> 3.  պետականան մակրոտնտեսական քաղաքականությունը կարգավորելու հաջող գործիք, բարձրացնել այն երբ անհրաժեշտ ա զսպել տնտեսական աճը, նվազեցնել երբ պետք է խթանել


1. ոչ թե ԱԱՀ-ն է կազմում պետբյուջեի 80%-ը, այլ *հարկային եկամուտներն ու պետական տուրքեր* են կազմում *ՀՀ պետբյուջեի եկամուտների* 80%-ը:
Մասնավորապես`
*Պետական բյուջեի եկամուտներ*` 924,739,578.2 հազ. դրամ (տարեկան ճշտված պլան, 2009թ)
*[I]Այդ թվում[/I*]
*Հարկային եկամուտներ և պետական տուրքեր*` 729,648,696.5 հազ.դրամ (տարեկան ճշտված պլան, 2009թ),

դժվար չի նկատել, որ այս հոդվածում ներառված են նաև պետական տուրքերը, որոնք ևս բավականին մեծ մասնաբաժին ունեն (հիմա տարեկան ամփոփ տվյալներ չեմ գտնում, միայն եռամսյակային են, դրա համար չեմ տեղադրում), հետևաբար պտբյուջեի եկամուտների մեջ ԱԱՀ-ի մասնաբաժինը այդքան էլ խոշոր չի, որքան դու ես ներկայացրել,

2. նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում..... հարկը, ըստ իր էության, զսպող, կաշկանդող հանգամանք է, նա չի կարող տնտեսական աշխուժացմանը կամ բիզնեսի ընդլայնմանը նպաստել.... եթե դժվար չի, մի քիչ մանրամասնի, թե ինչպես ես հանգել նման եզրակացության,

3. +1

----------


## davidus

> Լավ, պարզա.. փաստորեն ամեն ինչ ջարդվումա գնորդի վզին, *թեկուզև գնորդը պարտավոր չի դա մուծել:* Ստացվումա, ոնց որ արտասահմանից ապրանք բերես ու մաքսազերծես: Այսինքն գնելուց պարտավոր ես մուծել 20% ԱԱՀ, ուղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ հետո վաճառողը էդ փողը հետա բերում, իսկ գնորդը ոչ: Այսինքն ոնց որ ապրանք բերես Հայաստան ու չծախես: Ու փաստորեն ամենամեծ ԱԱՀ-ն մուծումա գնորդը, որովհետև ներկրողը մուծելա ապրանքի ինքնարժեքից հաշվարկված ԱԱՀ-ն, հետո նրանից գնել են էդ ապրանքը, գինն ավելացրել, ընդ որում մուծել միայն իրենց ավելացրածի 20%-ը որպես ԱԱՀ: *Իսկ պետությունը նույն ապրանքի վրա 3 անգամ ԱԱՀ-է հաշվում`* ընդ որում առյուծի բաժինը մուծում է սպառողը:


Գնորդը ոչ մի բան էլ պարտավոր չի, ու ըստ առաջին հայացքի ու օրենքի, նա չի էլ մուծում, սակայն նա գնում է ապրանք, որի գնի մեջ արդեն իսկ ներառված է ԱԱՀ-ն, հետևաբար, շատ ճիշտ էլ նկատեցիր, արտադրողը քո գրպանից մուծում է իր ավելացրած արժեքի հարկը  :Smile:  
բայց ինչի 3 անգամ?? ամեն անգամ հարկվում է այնքան, ինչքան բարձրացվել է դրա գինը.... թող մարդիկ առուվաճառքը փաստաթղթավորված անեն, որ մուծեն միայն իրենց ավելացրած արժեքի հարկը, այլ ոչ թե ամբողջ գնի...

----------


## ministr

Ապ դե  3 անգամ, որովհետև, ներկրողը մի հատ մուծեց ապրանքի գնի 20%-ը? Հետո վերավաճառողը գնեց ավելի բարձր գնով, ինքն էլ գին ավելացրեց ու պետքա մուծի իր ավելացրած գնի 20%-ը չէ? Իսկ գնորդը գնումա ապրանքը ու վճարումա էլի ամբողջ գնի (որն արդեն 2 անգամ բարձրացվելա) 20%-ը, որի մեջ մտնումա համ ներկրողի մուծածը, համ վերավաճառողի մուծածը դեռ մի բան էլ ավել:

----------


## davidus

Հա էլի Դավ ջան, արդեն գրել եմ, փաստացի ջարդվում ա գնորդի գլխին.... արդյունքում մեկ "քաշվում" ա ներմուծողը, մեկ էլ գնորդը  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ, հլը տեսեք թե հենց նոր ինչ նամակ ստացա  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  
ոնց որ հատուկ լիներ.... ԱԱՀ-ի մասին սեմինար են կազմակերպում.... ափսոս մուտքը 6000 դրամ ա.

----------

ministr (27.01.2010)

----------

